# Fighting games: X vs. Y



## Spotted_Tiger (Aug 14, 2012)

Which two companies would you like to see do a crossover fighting game (a la Marvel vs. Capcom)?

It doesn't have to be the same gameplay as MvC but companies with characters that'd be great for a crossover fighter. 

Capcom vs. Jump Comics would be cool, as would Sega vs. Namco


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh hey, This topic.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 14, 2012)

atlus vs aksys


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 14, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> atlus vs aksys


And weeaboos rejoice.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 14, 2012)

Nintendo vs Konami, in the Smash Bros play style.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 14, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> And weeaboos rejoice.


i always wonder why you say that when any game you mention you play is an obscure japanese game. i doubt you even played any form of remotely american/european game.
also who's the one here using a gundem as their avatar?


----------



## H.B.C (Aug 14, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> i always wonder why you say that when any game you mention you play is an obscure japanese game. i doubt you even played any form of remotely american/european game.
> also who's the one here using a gundem as their avatar?



From what I gather, he just likes to troll... quite frequently. :V
Actually, I can never be sure when he's serious, if ever.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 14, 2012)

well there's a difference between being a troll and being idiotic hypocrite, i'm not always sure which side of that line II is on.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 14, 2012)

He's neither! 

Nintendo vs. Sony..! Super Smash All Stars Battle Royale Melee Brawl U 4!


----------



## H.B.C (Aug 14, 2012)

SirRob said:


> Nintendo vs. Sony..! Super Smash All Stars Battle Royale Melee Brawl U 4!



I second this suggestion!


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 14, 2012)

Vaelarsa said:


> Nintendo vs Konami, in the Smash Bros play style.



I swear, you and I think alike in terms of gaming. I was thinking the same so I'll put something different.

Sega Vs. Capcom

Bayonetta vs. Dante? That's awesome.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 14, 2012)

Vaelarsa said:


> Nintendo vs Konami, in the Smash Bros play style.


But Smash is a party game...


Alastair Snowpaw said:


> i always wonder why you say that when any game you mention you play is an obscure japanese game. i doubt you even played any form of remotely american/european game.


What games?


Alastair Snowpaw said:


> also who's the one here using a gundem as their avatar?


Their is a fine differents between 90's Gundam vs. fucking shameful show like Highschool of the dead.  


Alastair Snowpaw said:


> well there's a difference between being a troll and being idiotic hypocrite, i'm not always sure which side of that line II is on.


I'm a prick


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 14, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> I'm a prick


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 14, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


>


Okay then...


----------



## Caldy (Aug 14, 2012)

I want to see a remake of Marvel super heroes vs Street fighter (which is basicly xmen plus spiderman and cap vs street fighter)


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 14, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> What games?





Imperial Impact said:


> Rance 6: Collapse of Zeth


_*Rance* (ãƒ©ãƒ³ã‚¹ Ransu[SUP]*?*[/SUP]) is a series of Japan-exclusive eroge role-playing video games by Alice Soft
_it took me a couple seconds and only looking page to the second most recent page to find that quote of yours in the "what are you playing right now?" thread


Imperial Impact said:


> Their is a fine differents between 90's Gundam vs. fucking shameful show like Highschool of the dead.


So you're a hipster about your weabooness, that makes sense. also at no point did i mention highschool of the dead. I just mentioned how you have a huge affinity for japanese things to the point i have not really hear you mention playing anything remotely american in style or culture, like a weaboo, and you deny it by mentioning more common/worse animes, like a hipster.

And so this post isn't totally off topic i'm amazed no one has yet to mention Marvel Vs DC


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 14, 2012)

Video Game VS. Video Game.  I can't wait for that shit.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 14, 2012)

Tv series vs video game series would be more sucessful.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 14, 2012)

Movies Vs Video Games: Marty McFly Vs. Master Chief?  I'd buy it.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 14, 2012)

well movies tend not to have too many characters or good enough stuff. also we all know how most movies do when in video game form...


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 14, 2012)

Games based on movies no.  But a game based on movie heroes and villains just beating the shit out of each other?   Oh the possibilities.






Capcom you could just give me Omega Red's move set.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 14, 2012)

his level 3 super involves the opponent finding the crystal that melts their face off.
actually it would be cool if he had a move involving a treasure chest like ruby in MvC2


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 14, 2012)

And instead of pirate ghost you'd have Nazi ghost flying out of it.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 15, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> _*Rance*_


Because unlike modern rpgs, Rance 6 and Quest/8 are actually very good games.

And I don't even care about the porn itself.I do care about it's hilarious dialogue tho.


Alastair Snowpaw said:


> So you're a hipster about your weabooness


No, I'm a nostalgia fag.


Alastair Snowpaw said:


> also at no point did i mention highschool of the dead.


I know, I was using that as a example.


			
				Alastair Snowpaw;3008150american in style or culture[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> What does this_ even mean_?
> 
> 
> Alastair Snowpaw said:
> ...


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 15, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> No, I'm a nostalgia fag.


O that's unfortunate, i'm sorry...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 15, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> O that's unfortunate, i'm sorry...


How?


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 15, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> Because unlike modern rpgs, Rance 6 and Quest/8 are actually very good games.



As in Dragon Quest 8?  I feel bad for never finishing that game...


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 15, 2012)

I'd like to see SNK make another VS game. Don't care who it's against, just want them to make it.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 15, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> As in Dragon Quest 8?  I feel bad for never finishing that game...


Nope, Rance Quest also known as Rance 8.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 15, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> As in Dragon Quest 8?  I feel bad for never finishing that game...



Surprised I got as far as I did.


----------



## Kosdu (Aug 15, 2012)

Mortal Kombat vs .........  Hmmm..... Wasn't Tekken good? I played it a long time ago.

MK vs Tekken
Don't know if MK vs SoulCaliber would work out....



To be honest, I just really like Mortal Kombat.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 15, 2012)

Tekken vs Soul Calibur
Yoshimitsu guaranteed to appear


----------



## Spotted_Tiger (Aug 15, 2012)

Kosdu said:


> Mortal Kombat vs .........  Hmmm..... Wasn't Tekken good? I played it a long time ago.
> 
> MK vs Tekken
> Don't know if MK vs SoulCaliber would work out....
> ...



MK vs. Street Fighter!


----------



## Aquin (Aug 15, 2012)

I want to see an epic Multi cross over game that combines the characters from all different fighting games and popular franchises. They always do just two games, whats to say they cant do one with more? It would be absolutely epic and would sell like crazy if done right. I recently got into fighting games thanks to a buddy of mine, and i think it could work.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 16, 2012)

Aquin said:


> I want to see an epic Multi cross over game that combines the characters from all different fighting games and popular franchises.


There is such a thing called MUGEN.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 16, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> There is such a thing called MUGEN.



MUGEN is an enormous pain in the ass.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 16, 2012)

Indeed it is.  All those god characters.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 16, 2012)

Spotted_Tiger said:


> MK vs. Street Fighter!


Never going to happen.


Rheumatism said:


> There is such a thing called MUGEN.


Mugen is shit.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 16, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> Never going to happen.
> 
> Mugen is shit.



Kinda why it's a "what would you_ like_ to see" thread. >.>
And yes, Mugen is garbage.


----------



## DW_ (Aug 16, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Tekken vs Soul Calibur
> Yoshimitsu guaranteed to appear



LMFAO.

DBZ vs Soul Calibur would be weird, yet at the same time cool.


----------



## Spotted_Tiger (Aug 16, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> Never going to happen.



K


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 17, 2012)

Marvel vs. Capcom vs. SNK. vs. DC. vs. Mortal Kombat Alpha Beta Gamma Omega Rainbow Turbo Lambda Mu Worldwide Edition New Challengers EX 2 Pro Collectors Edition.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 17, 2012)

Digitalpotato said:


> Marvel vs. Capcom vs. SNK. vs. DC. vs. Mortal Kombat Alpha Beta Gamma Omega Rainbow Turbo Lambda Mu Worldwide Edition New Challengers EX 2 Pro Collectors Edition.



I thought Capcom already made that DLC for Omega Marvel Vs. Capcom 4 Fate of Two Realms EX Max Anniversary Elite. Fuck've I been?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 17, 2012)

DW_ said:


> LMFAO.
> 
> DBZ vs Soul Calibur would be weird, yet at the same time cool.


that would be very in favor of the DBZ cast since they can all just fire nuke-like beams from a 1mile away while the soul calibur cast has just medieval weapons and mild supernatural abilities.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 17, 2012)

Digitalpotato said:


> Marvel vs. Capcom vs. SNK. vs. DC. vs. Mortal Kombat Alpha Beta Gamma Omega Rainbow Turbo Lambda Mu Worldwide Edition New Challengers EX 2 Pro Collectors Edition.



Oh man just think of all the DLC content.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Aug 18, 2012)

Capcom vs SNL. That's right- we could have E. Honda vs. Chris Farley in the Chippendale's costume. M. Bison vs. Beltar Conehead. Dhalsim vs. Havnagootim Vishnuheer. And the Blues Brothers could be unlockable characters.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 18, 2012)

This game would be the ultimate fighting game forever.
It would also need its own dedicated console.


----------



## Tybis (Aug 22, 2012)

Capcom vs. intelligent marketing.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Aug 22, 2012)

Darkstalkers vs Mortal Kombat
Soulcalibur vs Darkstalkers


----------



## FrozenWonder (Aug 23, 2012)

Killer Instinct vs Mortal Kombat.  It'll never happen but that'd be extremely awesome if it did.  Fatalities galore!


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 23, 2012)

Fatalities and Ultra combos you mean.  Personally I love the idea.


----------

